# Average number of words for a 22 month old?



## sarahmck (Feb 11, 2005)

My 22-month old DD went from 3 words (boo, no, duck) to at least 100 in the past month. I got so used to her being at the very slow end of verbal development that I paid no attention to what she "ought" to be doing. Now that she's speaking, I'm curious to know if she's still behind, average, or ahead of her peers in verbal development. She's done _everything_ late, but has generally caught up fully very quickly once she started doing it.

She doesn't really use word combinations, other than a name and a noun, like "socks mama," which indicates that I have just put on or removed socks or she would like me to put on socks. I get the impression that most other kids her age are starting to speak in little sentences, so I'm guessing that she's still behind in this area.

For the record, I'm not worried or anything; I'm just curious to know if she's caught up with the pack. It's so strange to have my non-verbal baby talking my ear off!


----------



## Eaglevoice (Nov 30, 2004)

My dd was born 6/11/05 and she does have a few sentences such as:

"what you doing, mama?"
"Where did it go?"
"I got you/I'm gonna get you."
"Where's the _____?"

Not many other sentences other than that. She can put a few words together and say things like "sit down lunch" and stuff like that. I don't think your dd is all that behind.


----------



## liberal_chick (May 22, 2005)

My ds still has under 30 words in his vocabulary and isn't stringing any of them together. We aren't worried yet, but by the time he's 3 if he hasn't come along in this area we may look into some early intervention.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Wow I'm impressed that toddlers this age are saying sentences! My DD is almost 21 months and has a big vocab but no sentences yet!


----------



## lil_stinkyfeet (Nov 12, 2006)

My ds just turned 2 and he just started saying words he can't put
together sentences yet but he is saying more words now. Maybe about 50.


----------



## Hey Mama! (Dec 27, 2003)

According to my work place's developmental checklist a 20-21 month old should have 50 words. My dd is 20 months and has less then 10.


----------



## kaPOW! (Aug 15, 2006)

My son says and understands about 500 words. I think it's likely more. He's speaking in long sentences as well, this morning he said: What's that behind the door? He's been talking for a long time, and is starting to actually read, I think. I think he's much more verbal than kids at this age, though.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Yes, she's caught up to the pack, and her sudden vocabulary spurt is a good sign that she's developmentally on track. She's not advanced, but well within the range of normal. Most kids do word combinations when they get somewhere between 50 and 200 words. Ds waited until he had 200 words (almost exactly 24 months), dd began combining words early (16-17 months), and sort of learned sentences along with her words. Both are well within the range of typical.

Word combos generally come between 22 and 26 months. After 26 months, we get worried.


----------



## Oklahoma Mama (Feb 12, 2003)

I used to be a speech therapist with little ones in my pre-baby days









It was expected that by age 18 months a child should have a vocabulary of at least 2-3 words. By 24 months a child should be speaking about 50 words and starting to put 2 words together. By age 3 the expected vocabulary is 1000 words with an average sentence length of 3 words.

Hope that helps


----------



## Alathia (Nov 18, 2005)

My son is bilingual, so he's always been a little "behind" verbally. However at 23 months he has a large vocabulary (we stopped counting at 100 words), and can string noun-verb sentences together (like "where's the (object)", "help please", "dad/mom throw ball").


----------



## marlee (Aug 29, 2005)

Around 20 words here.


----------

